# kein zugang zur Homepage



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2012)

guten Tag
wenn ich die IP Adresse des Router/Server eingebe (Router WAN-IP Adresse wird direkt auf den Server weitergeleitet) wird eine Homepage angezeigt.

nun wollte ich eine Domaine www.kozo.ch definieren - leider ist der webserver nicht erreichbar. 

mit dem folgenden tool hab ich festgestellt das, 
intoDNS: kozo.ch - check DNS server and mail server health
zwar noch nicht alles im reinen ist - aber ich zumindest auf die Homepage zugreifen müsste.

gibt es einen Trick auf die Hinterlegte Homepage zuzugreifen via IP Adresse?

vielen dank für feedbacks
gruss
vinc


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2012)

Du musst die Domain nehmen und nicht die IP Adresse. Wenn Du den DNS Record noch nicht angelegt hast oder er noch nicht funktioniert, dann kannst Du die Wenbseite soe errechen wie es in der FAQ beschrieben ist:

How to access a namebased website without a DNS record « FAQforge


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2012)

danke für die info
wobei 
wenn ich die homepage via IP Adresse anspreche oder aber auf die Domainname Homepage via FTP uploade sind es zweierlei pages!
Ich dachte es gibt ein link wie 192.168.1.55/www.domain.eu 

mfg 
vincent


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2012)

danke für die info
wobei 
wenn ich die homepage via IP Adresse anspreche oder aber auf die Domainname Homepage via FTP uploade sind es zweierlei pages!
Ich dachte es gibt ein link wie 192.168.1.55/www.domain.eu 

mfg 
vincent


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2012)

Wenn Du die IP Adresse eingibst dann zeigt Dir apache die erste Webseite in alphabetischerReihenfolge welche diese IP benutzt da apache dann die Anfrage des Browsers keiner Webseite zuordnen kann.


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Till,
danke für dein feedback.
also kein möglichkeit auf die Homepage zuzugreifen. Solange das Problem mit dem DNS Server besteht.  
Dein link weiteroben mit der erklärung des Host eintrag auf dem lokalen PC - wir funktioniert das dann bei mehreren Homepage auf die gleiche IP Adresse?

gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2012)

> also kein möglichkeit auf die Homepage zuzugreifen. Solange das Problem mit dem DNS Server besteht.


Doch, das geht ganz einfach.Den Link habe ich Dir oben gepostet.



> Dein link weiteroben mit der erklärung des Host eintrag auf dem lokalen PC - wir funktioniert das dann bei mehreren Homepage auf die gleiche IP Adresse?


Einfach alle eintragen. Ich weiß nicht genau wo das Limit liegt aber ein paar Hundert  oder sogar ein par Tausend Einträge sollten wohl problemlos gehen auf aktuellen Rechnern.


----------

